# New 922 Install, will I regret it?



## bill-e

Hi Folks,

I wanted Sling so without thinking I logged onto Dish and ordered a 922 for 200 bux.

I got it installed this morning and I'm underwhelmed. Then I logged onto here (which I should have done first) and felt some buyers remorse.

First thing is the Sling which isn't working. I get the Program Guide and can see my DVR, I can even delete a DVR program. But I cannot play anything which logs into Dish Remote (my Android app which is the entire reason for doing this). If I log into Dish Online, one time today I was able to get at my DVR contents and actually watch something, but no longer.

If I click on Sling from the 922 menu I get an error, same with help and Dish home.

So, any ideas of how to fix this? Originally I had my 922 running through a switch and then to my router but right now it's going directly to the router but it is acting the same.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## brucegrr

bill-e said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I wanted Sling so without thinking I logged onto Dish and ordered a 922 for 200 bux.
> 
> I got it installed this morning and I'm underwhelmed. Then I logged onto here (which I should have done first) and felt some buyers remorse.
> 
> First thing is the Sling which isn't working. I get the Program Guide and can see my DVR, I can even delete a DVR program. But I cannot play anything which logs into Dish Remote (my Android app which is the entire reason for doing this). If I log into Dish Online, one time today I was able to get at my DVR contents and actually watch something, but no longer.
> 
> If I click on Sling from the 922 menu I get an error, same with help and Dish home.
> 
> So, any ideas of how to fix this? Originally I had my 922 running through a switch and then to my router but right now it's going directly to the router but it is acting the same.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Wait 24-48 hours for everything to work properly. Installers should tell every 922 customer this but they don't. Expecting everything to work immediately is a recipe for frustration and anger.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yup. 24-48 "bake-in" of all of the software the 922 needs to function like the sweet piece of hardware it is.


----------



## P Smith

I would say the time need to download all parts - to me there is no need to bake-in, it just accumulate software parts, plugins, etc.


----------



## gtal98

My experience as an installer has been that in order to make the sling work right away, I've had to let the receiver fully activate, then do a power cord reset. After the reboot sling has always worked for me.


----------



## bill-e

Ok, all seems to be working now. Is there a .pdf of the manual somewhere I can download? 
I tried to enter some manual timers but couldn't figure it out so I entered them from dishonline. Also, is there a way to copy back some of my archived shows to the main DVR?


----------



## 356B

The Sling is still beta......the story is RA is going away and DO is going to be the flagship.
That's all well and good but they need to move several of the RA features to DO (guide issues in particular) if this indeed happens, who knows....regardless I personally like the 922, I've had it from the beginning, with all it's early foibles it's still more interesting. I'll get the X box (if they let me) when it arrives......It gives me something to do in my limited spare time, wrinkles and all.


----------



## bill-e

356B, What's the x box?


----------



## 356B

bill-e said:


> 356B, What's the x box?


A new generation of DVR/receiver supposedly coming soon "XIP" series.

more info here. www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/254573-questions-about-new-xip-


----------



## P Smith

DVR server XiP813 and a client XiP110.


----------



## AZ.

356B said:


> A new generation of DVR/receiver supposedly coming soon "XIP" series.
> 
> more info here. www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/254573-questions-about-new-xip-


Comon? it will be 6 month late, then it will take over a year to work half the bugs out.....


----------



## P Smith

He is a sort of 'masochist' - want to be 'guinea pig' from first group users of the device.


----------



## 356B

AZ. said:


> Comon? it will be 6 month late, then it will take over a year to work half the bugs out.....


Ya think.......


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> He is a sort of 'masochist' - want to be 'guinea pig' from first group users of the device.


What you mean sort of........?


----------



## P Smith

Sorry, I didn't realize you are. 

I mean - who will voluntary pick a device with many bugs and very limited functionality ?


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you are.
> 
> I mean - who will voluntary pick a device with many bugs and very limited functionality ?


Apparently more than one would think....I can't wait for more fun and games with the xip, stay tuned.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bill-e said:


> I tried to enter some manual timers but couldn't figure it out so I entered them from dishonline.


One of the features they took away (i.e. never added) to the 922 was manual or DishPass timers. Whenever I have mentioned it, Dish seems to think nobody wants those features and seems sort of disinterested in the suggestion.

So... you discovered the only workaround... which is that they still let you set manual timers via Dish Remote Access, even though you can't define them on the receiver.



bill-e said:


> Also, is there a way to copy back some of my archived shows to the main DVR?


Playback (I know, not what you asked) of EHD content is accessed from the DVR menu by having the drive plugged in and selecting it from the drop-down menu.

Transfer (from or to) an EHD is in a completely different place on the 922. You need to go into the Menu (main menu) and scroll down until you see the option/app for transferring.


----------



## bill-e

Thanks. I had moved a bunch of stuff off to my EHD and I wanted to move it back so I will be reminded to watch it.


----------



## bill-e

Did I read correctly that I can use a USB hub and connect another drive?


----------



## P Smith

Some ppl connected four drives via USB hub to the ViP922 (I did try connect four EHD from 622, but only one recognized by the DVR).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bill-e said:


> Did I read correctly that I can use a USB hub and connect another drive?


As P Smith said... I have heard of up to 4 simultaneous drives being recognized by the 922 through a hub. I don't have that many drives to test it, but I do know multiple drives work.

You can use both front and rear USB ports... or put a hub on one of them... whatever is most convenient.


----------



## bill-e

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I have read the same about multiple drives connected at the same time. I haven't tried it but we only support 1 drive at a time. 

As far as the software updates on the 922 receiver, updates occur within a time frame window during the morning. If you have a timer setup to record during that time or if you are watching TV, the update will not occur; thus the reason everyone says it takes 24 - 48 hours to update. If you don't have any timers setup and aren't watching TV, the updates will occur sooner. Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I have read the same about multiple drives connected at the same time. I haven't tried it but we only support 1 drive at a time.


This cannot be a factual statement. Someone had to specifically write into the firmware the support for multiple drives. It wouldn't just magically work without effort to support it in the code. The 622, 722, and other Dish receivers have no support for multiple EHD because there is no code there to support it.

The 922, however, has code that changes the contents of the dropdown to list all connected EHDs that it detects (up to 4)... so I can't believe Dish has a "we only support 1 drive" stance when they requested the firmware be programmed to support multiple drives.

I guarantee that IF Dish didn't support it, that code wouldn't detect the drives and it wouldn't work at all.


----------

